# Rabo-Liv TTT crash



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

A tough day for the Rabo-Liv team. Hope they heal up okay. 






Video: Disaster befalls Marianne Vos's Rabo-Liv as Specialized-Lululemon seal hat-trick of world time trial titles - Telegraph


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

They need to ban those darn barriers before a cyclist gets killed. 

Heartbreaking, indeed.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

love4himies said:


> They need to ban those darn barriers before a cyclist gets killed.
> 
> Heartbreaking, indeed.


Hip-breaking more like.

Lucky for Vos she had a mech and got dropped a little before that happened


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

love4himies said:


> They need to ban those darn barriers before a cyclist gets killed.
> 
> Heartbreaking, indeed.


Yeah those legs sticking out are a menace.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Marc said:


> Hip-breaking more like.
> 
> Lucky for Vos she had a mech and got dropped a little before that happened


I never thought of that. Yeah, lucky for her.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Marc said:


> Hip-breaking more like.
> 
> Lucky for Vos she had a mech and got dropped a little before that happened


It's almost like she had a guardian angel watching over her.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I never thought of that. Yeah, lucky for her.





love4himies said:


> It's almost like she had a guardian angel watching over her.


Afterwards she said she just blew up, but during the Rabo run when she fell off the back she was pointing at her machine like something was hinky with it. Either way it may have saved her World's.

Last I heard/read van der Breggen had a suspected fractured pelvis.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh my, what an awful crash! Here's to a fast recovery. That's terrible.


----------

